# Bar & Grill Combined Quizzes



## Chronuss

...I'm on a quiz kick... 

http://quizilla.com/users/mangacatgirl/quizzes/What Type Of Anime Character Are You?/


----------



## Chronuss

grrr...the link won't work in the post...hrm...


----------



## Chronuss

arg...posting the URL will not work...arg.


----------



## Chronuss

I cannot believe this nonsense...the friggin' URL'll work everywhere else...


----------



## TheRustyOne

i'm a bishoujo...*snorts* no duh! i'm a cute girl!


----------



## Cryozombie

Outta my way...

You're A Villian! You evil person, you. You have a dark side to you. Your destiny is world destruction/domination. Just so long as those pesky heros stay out of your way.


----------



## Chronuss

You're A Hero!
You live to save the world!  You are honest, true, and always victorious!  You may not always get the girls but all you really want to do is battle the bad guys.


http://quizilla.com/users/mangacatgirl/quizzes/What Type Of Anime Character Are You?/


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Go here:
http://quizilla.com/users/mangacatgirl/quizzes/

and select *What Anime Character Are You......?*

Whoever designed that site has no clue on how to properly name webpages.


----------



## Chronuss

woot woot!  thanks Bob.


----------



## TheRustyOne

http://quizilla.com/users/truly-dippy/quizzes/?? Which Mythical Creature Are You ??/


I'm a vampire *hsth*


If that doesn't work, hit this up:

http://quizilla.com/users/truly-dippy/quizzes/

and find the mythical creatures one.


----------



## Chronuss

I like mine.   ....and be careful....you're tasty with ketchup.


----------



## TheRustyOne

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *I like mine.   ....and be careful....you're tasty with ketchup. *




cute, man, cute. *hsth*


----------



## Chronuss

...I'll bite, I thwear......histh...histh...-vampfeed-


----------



## Mon Mon

im a Unicorn


----------



## Cryozombie




----------



## Aikikitty

I'm a Unicorn!   

Robyn :asian:


----------



## MA-Caver

I am a centaur... but someone e-mail me 1. 2. 3. instructions on how to paste the image directly on to the post without attaching etc. or whatever??

Ralph
deafnss@crye.net


----------



## Cryozombie

> _Originally posted by MACaver _
> *I am a centaur... but someone e-mail me 1. 2. 3. instructions on how to paste the image directly on to the post without attaching etc. or whatever??
> 
> Ralph
> deafnss@crye.net *



Check your Email...


----------



## MA-Caver

hmm guess that worked but my boobs aren't that big.. really.. hey stay away from me:samurai: I'm warning you... heh heh


----------



## Kroy

Unicorn


----------



## KenpoTess

This does make me ponder


----------



## KenpoTess

You're A Neko (Cat)! Meow! You love acting like a cat, because you ARE part cat! How did this come to be? I have no idea! But yay for you! You're playful and happy. You love being spoiled and pampered, but you have a vicious side too.



More things to ponder..
Gee.. this is getting eerier by the quiz~!!!

how true is this~


----------



## Elfan

You're A Hero! You live to save the world! You are honest, true, and always victorious! You may not always get the girls/boys, but all you really want to do is battle the bad guys.


----------



## Cruentus

I'm a unicorn?!?!?? :shrug:


----------



## TheRustyOne

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *You're A Neko (Cat)! Meow! You love acting like a cat, because you ARE part cat! How did this come to be? I have no idea! But yay for you! You're playful and happy. You love being spoiled and pampered, but you have a vicious side too.
> 
> 
> 
> More things to ponder..
> Gee.. this is getting eerier by the quiz~!!!
> 
> how true is this~ *




Yeah, that's freekie...and the image is cuteness! i know who that was too *grin*


----------



## Aikikitty

Okay, now I know how to put on pictures!   

Robyn 
:asian:


----------



## KenpoTess

> _Originally posted by PAUL _
> *I'm a unicorn?!?!?? :shrug: *



hey at least you have a nice sharp pokey horn *g*


----------



## Cryozombie

How come I am the only Werewolf???  Sheesh.  Im startin to see a trend in these things...

Werewolf = Big Dumb Violent

Shark = Big Dumb Violent

Villan = Evil and Violent

Greek God of Death = Well... uh... Death.


----------



## Aikikitty

...You're A School Girl! You may not get the best grades, but you'll always be found sporting your sleek school uniform. You've got school spirit, and lots of it! Pocket PCs and Pocky can be found in your backpack, and you love cute stuffed animals like teddy bears and bunnies!


----------



## Chronuss

...I like mine...simply because I get the cross shaped scar and a sakaba sword....


----------



## Chronuss

hrm...I got ...Hero...Death...Dragon....interesting combination...I like it!


----------



## pknox




----------



## FUZZYJ692000

out of all the quizes on here this one is probably the most off the wall one...You're A Bishoujo (Attractive Young Woman)! You are loved by all, and you know it. You love the attention you get, because or your sense of style, and perfect face. Congrats.


----------



## TheRustyOne

> _Originally posted by FUZZYJ692000 _
> *out of all the quizes on here this one is probably the most off the wall one...You're A Bishoujo (Attractive Young Woman)! You are loved by all, and you know it. You love the attention you get, because or your sense of style, and perfect face. Congrats. *




...but you are!


we both are! hehe!


----------



## KenpoTess

I'm a feline


----------



## FUZZYJ692000

i'm a unicorn, i'll go with that


----------



## Chronuss

...hrm...::looks for sword...::..now I'll get you...oh..drat...reverse blade....damn sakaba...Hiten Mitsurugi Style...umbrella wop.


----------



## KenpoTess

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *...hrm...::looks for sword...::..now I'll get you...oh..drat...reverse blade....damn sakaba...Hiten Mitsurugi Style...umbrella wop. *




and whom might you be 'getting' with that  bumbershoot might I ask?


----------



## Chronuss

oh, Rusty One, over yonder.  :rofl:


----------



## TheRustyOne

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *and whom might you be 'getting' with that  bumbershoot might I ask? *




ow! *retaliates* Hiten Mitsurugi Style....wallet wop! *boink*


----------



## TheRustyOne

Shoot! I used the wrong quote! LOL!


----------



## Chronuss

grr....Hiten Mitsurugi Style....Kaze Ryu Sen....


----------



## TheRustyOne

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *grr....Hiten Mitsurugi Style....Kaze Ryu Sen.... *




No fair! I haven't seen Kenshin enough to know the counters and attacks! Must borrow DVDs...


*whips out Sailor Saturn outfit and staff* Wanna die, sword boy?


or

*pulls out a Sakura Card* I can summon fun stuff with this! (and i'm still in a fuku!)


----------



## Chronuss

::quirks eyebrow::...your short skirt and leather boots scare me not, that they don't....the Ultra Sonic sword techniques of the Hiten Mitsurugi Style shall be triumphant, that they will...


----------



## TheRustyOne

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *::quirks eyebrow::...your short skirt and leather boots scare me not, that they don't....the Ultra Sonic sword techniques of the Hiten Mitsurugi Style shall be triumphant, that they will... *



If I can't kill you with my moves, I can murder with my looks!


*sighs* too much Kenshin for you!


----------



## Chronuss

> Originally posted by TheRustyOne
> **sighs* too much Kenshin for you! *



...blasphemy!!...there's no such thing.


----------



## TheRustyOne

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *...blasphemy!!...there's no such thing.   *




*uses the Wood card to capture the DVDs from you.....and swipe the Sailor Moon ones from fluffy*


----------



## Chronuss

...I'll just use The Dark card to conceal my ***...don't play that game with me....:EG:


----------



## TheRustyOne

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *...I'll just use The Dark card to conceal my ***...don't play that game with me....:EG: *




*sigh* the best Cardcaptor Sakura fanfic is gone. it was "52 ways to pick up a Cardcaptor Sakura character"


it was pretty much Sakura, Shaoran, Eriol, and Tomoyo pulling pick up lines on each other.


*looks at libra* what the hell is this card for??


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh

I'm a Dragon.  Considering this is a martial arts forum, that's probably the coolest creature.  Weep and gnash your teeth in envy, non-Dragons!  :supcool: 

Actually, they're all pretty good.


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh

An Intellectual.  Hmmm. *attempts to exert superior mental powers - gives up and pops a cold one* :drinkbeer


----------



## Seig

'Nuff Said


----------



## Seig

You're A Villian! You evil person, you. You have a dark side to you. Your destiny is world destruction/domination. Just so long as those pesky heros stay out of your way.


----------



## Seig

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *...I'll just use The Dark card to conceal my ***...don't play that game with me....:EG: *


You are going to need more than a card to conceal your ***.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> ...I'll just use *The Dork* card to conceal my ***...don't play that game with me....:EG:



:rofl: 

Great...he's a pokemon....:rofl:


----------



## Seig

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> *:rofl:
> 
> Great...he's a pokemon....:rofl: *


Is being a Dork an automatic pokemon?


----------



## liangzhicheng

Unicorn...not quite as weird(interesting?) as what I got for my anime character....


----------



## Chronuss

...if I were a pokémon...who would I be...I'd rather not think about it...and, oh evil one...the card itself calls upon total darkness as its power....so.....


----------



## Seig

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *...if I were a pokémon...who would I be...I'd rather not think about it...and, oh evil one...the card itself calls upon total darkness as its power....so..... *


Bob, did that make any sense to you?


----------



## Bob Hubbard

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *Bob, did that make any sense to you? *



No.   Course, I'm still trying to determine which is more evil....Pikachu or Sponge Bob...


----------



## TheRustyOne

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> *No.   Course, I'm still trying to determine which is more evil....Pikachu or Sponge Bob... *




Spongebob...


----------



## Seig

They are both annoying as hell


----------



## TheRustyOne

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *They are both annoying as hell *




But Pikachu  can shock the smack outta anyone...Spongebob just catches jellyfish...i think chad should watch out, then...


----------



## FUZZYJ692000

spongebob is about the stupidest cartoon on tv, next to a few others...there's no plot, there's no moral to the story just how stupid one person/sponge can be


----------



## Seig

> _Originally posted by FUZZYJ692000 _
> *spongebob is about the stupidest cartoon on tv, next to a few others...there's no plot, there's no moral to the story just how stupid one person/sponge can be *


Kinda like some of my students.


----------



## Chronuss

> Originally posted by Seig
> *Kinda like some of my students. *



hehe...I _do_ resemble that remark.


----------



## TheRustyOne

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *hehe...I do resemble that remark.   *




*poke* yeah, ya do...


----------



## Chronuss

...don't make it "Free Smacks Day" already..:EG:


----------



## TheRustyOne

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *...don't make it "Free Smacks Day" already..:EG: *




You and your free smacks day...*sighs* why do you want free cereal?


----------



## Chronuss

> Originally posted by TheRustyOne
> *You and your free smacks day...*sighs* *



...you shall see the light, that you will...:EG:


----------



## TheRustyOne

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *...you shall see the light, that you will...:EG: *




...again, you and Kenshin....just marry the box set then!


hiten mitsurugi ryu style....online wop!*wops your arm*


----------



## Chronuss

...you're gonna get a knee wop tomorrow, that you will...:rofl:


----------



## TheRustyOne




----------



## Chronuss

..I wouldn't smile about it, that I wouldn't.


----------



## Chronuss

..and on a lighter note...Tess would make a good Kenshin...she's got the red hair and blue eyes...all she needs is a white hakama and a lavender gi top.


----------



## TheRustyOne

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *..and on a lighter note...Tess would make a good Kenshin...she's got the red hair and blue eyes...all she needs is a white hakama and a lavender gi top.   *




we've been saying this for how long now??


----------



## Chronuss

but I wanted everyone on MT to know as well.


----------



## FUZZYJ692000

that's only if they have a clue as to what you're talking about


----------



## Chronuss

well.....grr....they should...I hope.....


----------



## TheRustyOne

> _Originally posted by FUZZYJ692000 _
> *that's only if they have a clue as to what you're talking about *




anime character...


...she also needs the scars...but those can be painted on.


...nice one on booting us back to topic...


----------



## theletch1

.


----------



## Chronuss

> Originally posted by TheRustyOne
> *...she also needs the scars...but those can be painted on. *



or maybe if we practice Locking Horns some more...they won't need to be painted on....:shrug:


----------



## KenpoTess

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *or maybe if we practice Locking Horns some more...they won't need to be painted on....:shrug: *



*quirks a brow*  ahems.. it tis you that is getting the bloody lips from my elbow.. Not Me... .. sides.. I'm fugly enough as it is.. who needs more scars..


----------



## Seig

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *I'm fugly enough as it is.. who needs more scars.. *


Put down the booze dear.:drink2tha


----------



## Chronuss

yeah...she was already talking about being on her fifth drink...sheesh...


----------



## KenpoTess

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *Put down the booze dear.:drink2tha *



*peers at Fruitworks* there's no booze in this~!!!


----------



## Seig

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *yeah...she was already talking about being on her fifth drink...sheesh... *


Yeah, those damned Fruit Works will get you every time.


----------



## Chronuss

...sugar high.   :boing2:


----------



## KenpoTess

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *yeah...she was already talking about being on her fifth drink...sheesh... *



*educating you.. a Fifth is a small bottle 25.4 oz  of alcohol. *


----------



## KenpoTess

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *...sugar high.   :boing2: *



I had this concoction in Winchester today.. some blender frozen drink with all these herbals in it.. oh I was having a fine afternoon *chortles*


----------



## Chronuss

> Originally posted by KenpoTess
> **educating you.. a Fifth is a small bottle 25.4 oz  of alcohol. * *



...I'm aware dear...that's too small, though....and I don't like to share..


----------



## KenpoTess

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *..and on a lighter note...Tess would make a good Kenshin...she's got the red hair and blue eyes...all she needs is a white hakama and a lavender gi top.   *




Uhhh.. Ruroni Kenshin is a Male................................................

*pondering myself*


----------



## Seig

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *...I'm aware dear...that's too small, though....and I don't like to share.. *


Keep it up and I won't let you play with us anymore.


----------



## Chronuss

> Originally posted by KenpoTess
> *Uhhh.. Ruroni Kenshin is a Male................................................
> 
> *pondering myself* *



your point..?  people cosplay many characters of the opposite sex...and some of the time they can pull it off...and the other times....


----------



## KenpoTess

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *your point..?  people cosplay many characters of the opposite sex...and some of the time they can pull it off...and the other times.... *



well I wouldn't know about this cosplay stuff.. cuz I wasn't invited.. *kicking a stone*


----------



## Chronuss

> Originally posted by KenpoTess
> *well I wouldn't know about this cosplay stuff.. cuz I wasn't invited.. *kicking a stone* *



you guys kept telling me you don't like Anime!!!!  :soapbox:


----------



## KenpoTess

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *...I'm aware dear...that's too small, though....and I don't like to share.. *




Yesh, I am familiar with your sharing etitquette .........


----------



## Chronuss

> Originally posted by KenpoTess
> *Yesh, I am familiar with your sharing ettiquette ......... *



when it comes to alcohol...I share with me, myself, and I.


----------



## KenpoTess

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *you guys kept telling me you don't like Anime!!!!  :soapbox: *



You Guys?????   *points over at the other one*  Maybe if someone educated ..........
Oh bother.......


----------



## Bob Hubbard

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *Uhhh.. Ruroni Kenshin is a Male................................................
> 
> *pondering myself* *



So?

The Kenshin in this picture is 100% female.

I checked....


----------



## Chronuss

> Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz
> *So?
> 
> The Kenshin in this picture is 100% female.
> 
> I checked....  *



yeah...I've seen that pic on a few cosplay sites.  I need to find the one of Cloud Strife from FF7...the guy pulled if off extrememly well, sword and all.


----------



## Chronuss

> Originally posted by KenpoTess
> *You Guys?????   *points over at the other one*  Maybe if someone educated ..........
> Oh bother....... *



...you go right ahead and educate him...cause I ain't makin' him watch anymore Anime...:shrug:


----------



## KenpoTess

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> *So?
> 
> The Kenshin in this picture is 100% female.
> 
> I checked....  *



Hey I could do that  

errr dress up that is.. not check..


----------



## Chronuss

> Originally posted by KenpoTess
> *Hey I could do that
> 
> errr dress up that is.. not check..  *



the hair in the front has to spiked more.


----------



## KenpoTess

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *the hair in the front has to spiked more.   *



well  I know who I can borrow the hair goop from


----------



## Chronuss

> Originally posted by KenpoTess
> *well  I know who I can borrow the hair goop from  *



just use eggs....almost as good as cement...and I can certainly help with the scar...:EG:


----------



## TheRustyOne

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *I had this concoction in Winchester today.. some blender frozen drink with all these herbals in it.. oh I was having a fine afternoon *chortles* *




um...what kind of herbals...


and Tess, you're invited! You can watch me try to drag fluffy kicking and screaming into certain anime showings...*evil grin*


----------



## KenpoTess

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *just use eggs....almost as good as cement...and I can certainly help with the scar...:EG: *




I'm gonna scar you for life...........


----------



## Chronuss

> Originally posted by TheRustyOne
> *um...what kind of herbals...*



...the same stuff in the mushroom in Boston...




> *and Tess, you're invited! You can watch me try to drag fluffy kicking and screaming into certain anime showings...*evil grin* *



...I don't even wanna know.


----------



## KenpoTess

> _Originally posted by TheRustyOne _
> *um...what kind of herbals...
> 
> 
> and Tess, you're invited! You can watch me try to drag fluffy kicking and screaming into certain anime showings...*evil grin* *



I dunno what kinda herbals they were Abbey.. but I got it at Joe's Hotdog Shack in Winchester.. and it was very good..

Thanks for the Invite.. *G*  *sticks tongue out at whatshisface*


----------



## TheRustyOne

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *I dunno what kinda herbals they were Abbey.. but I got it at Joe's Hotdog Shack in Winchester.. and it was very good..
> 
> Thanks for the Invite.. *G*  *sticks tongue out at whatshisface* *




*grins*

and i'll be hauling fluffy into those sugary sweet animes that you can get diabetes just by watching....or into love hina...


----------



## Chronuss

> Originally posted by KenpoTess
> *Thanks for the Invite.. *G*  *sticks tongue out at whatshisface* *



well...sheesh...I'll just go eat worms...


----------



## KenpoTess

> _Originally posted by TheRustyOne _
> **grins*
> 
> and i'll be hauling fluffy into those sugary sweet animes that you can get diabetes just by watching....or into love hina... *



*mumbling about hentai...


----------



## KenpoTess

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *well...sheesh...I'll just go eat worms... *



*assuages some feelings that have a boo boo... damn love hate relationships..


----------



## TheRustyOne

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> **mumbling about hentai... *




no hentai...


----------



## Chronuss

> Originally posted by KenpoTess
> **mumbling about hentai... *



no thanks...don't like any of that schtuff....bleh.


----------



## KenpoTess

> _Originally posted by TheRustyOne _
> *no hentai... *



good thing.. you guys are way too young for that nonsense.......


----------



## TheRustyOne

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *no thanks...don't like any of that schtuff....bleh. *




some do but not i says the seagull *caw*


----------



## Chronuss

I don't like the stuff at all...gimme Trigun, or some Bebop...


----------



## TheRustyOne

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *I don't like the stuff at all...gimme Trigun, or some Bebop... *




Yeah, then you just have fan service


----------



## Chronuss

> Originally posted by TheRustyOne
> *Yeah, then you just have fan service  *



...hrm..?


----------



## TheRustyOne

nevermind


----------



## Chronuss

...hrmph.


----------



## TheRustyOne




----------



## Chronuss

...makes mental note to get the escrima out of trunk...:EG:


----------



## TheRustyOne

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *...makes mental note to get the escrima out of trunk...:EG: *



*hides*


hehe, but i have three 6' poles and a 6 1/2' pole....i can built a fortress! hehe!


----------



## Chronuss

...I'll just kick it down...


----------



## TheRustyOne

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *...I'll just kick it down... *




grr! you and your cleverness!

*scampers off and hides*


----------



## Chronuss

> Originally posted by TheRustyOne
> *grr! you and your cleverness! *



mwahahahaha...:EG:


----------



## Chronuss

let's give this one a shot...

http://quizilla.com/users/tedelton/quizzes

and choose the X-men quiz.... 








You are Gambit! You are a fierce fighter and a good friend to have. Your preference for solitude and your attractiveness make you very intriguing to those you meet. Unfortunately, close relationships are few and far between for you because you often have trouble opening up to others.  :shrug:


----------



## arnisador

I demand a recount!


----------



## Chronuss

...I counted right.  :rofl:


----------



## arnisador

I wanted to be Iceman.


----------



## Chronuss

...I don't think that was a choice...


----------



## Chronuss

yeah...another quiz.....hehe.   

http://quizilla.com/users/truly-dippy/quizzes

choose "Which Season Are You?"







You're Most Like The Season Winter ... You're often depicted as the cold, distant season. But you're incredibly intelligent, mature and Independant. You have an air of power around you - and that can sometimes scare people off. You're complex, and get hurt easily - so you rarely let people in if you can help it. You can be somewhat of a loner, but just as easily you could be the leader of many. You Tend to be negative, and hard to relate to, but you give off a relaxed image despite being insecure - and secretly many people long to be like you, not knowing how deep the Winter season really is. Well done... You're the most inspirational of seasons.   yay.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Heh...got this:

Jake Sparrow You are Jack Sparrow. Most think that you are a stupid pirate, when really you are intelligent. You are funny and to most untrustworthy and a little on the crazy side but you still look good doing what you are doing. All you want in life is to take back what was once yours in full ownership (hint)

(hopefully this works...) If not:
http://quizilla.com/users/Meka/quizzes/ and look for "Which Pirate of the Caribbean's character are you like?"


----------



## KenpoTess

She better know how to fight 

Elizabeth Swann You are the lovely miss swann You are the governor daughter and you are quite the adventure. You will doing anything to save the one you truly love life even if it means not being with them for ever.


----------



## KenpoTess

Hmmms I got the same thing.. go figure 

You're Most Like The Season Winter ... You're often depicted as the cold, distant season. But you're incredibly intelligent, mature and Independant. You have an air of power around you - and that can sometimes scare people off. You're complex, and get hurt easily - so you rarely let people in if you can help it. You can be somewhat of a loner, but just as easily you could be the leader of many. You Tend to be negative, and hard to relate to, but you give off a relaxed image despite being insecure - and secretly many people long to be like you, not knowing how deep the Winter season really is. Well done... You're the most inspirational of seasons


----------



## KenpoTess

You are Rogue! You are sexy and strong willed, and able to take on just about anyone. You long for a serious relationship, but whenever you begin to get close to someone things always seem to take turns for the worse. But you have dealt with this lack of closeness with an almost constant flirtacious behavior.


hmmms..


----------



## KenpoTess

Seig's having puter issues so He took the test on mine.. his results

You are Professor X! You are a very effective teacher, and you are very committed to those who learn from you. You put your all into everything you do, to some extent because you fear failure more than anything else. You are always seeking self-improvement, even in areas where there is nothing you can do to improve.


----------



## Chronuss

..hrm...that's not fair...


----------



## Chronuss

hmm....I remember Seig as having more hair...


----------



## Aikikitty

I'm Elizabeth Swan too.  It's funny as when the picture came up, the first person I saw was the creepy pirate guy with the wooden eye standing in the middle!  I thought the quiz was saying I was that guy before I noticed Elizabeth in there and read the description!  

Robyn :asian:


----------



## Aikikitty

You are Storm! You are very strong and very protective of those you love. You are in tune with nature and are very concerned with justice and humanity. Unfortunately, certain apprehensions and fears are very hard for you to overcome, and can often inhibit you when most need to be strong.

Robyn


----------



## Rich Parsons

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> *I demand a recount! *







You are Beast!

You are brilliant and extremely clever.  You can handle almost any problem swiftly and efficiently.  You are devoted to philosophy and are always up for a good discussion. Sometimes, though, your anger gets the best of you and you upset those whom you care about.


----------



## KenpoTess

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *hmm....I remember Seig as having more hair... *



well yeah.. oh you should see him now.. sitting on the floor with tinsnips in his hand and his computer in his other.............. His hair is kinda standing on end ~!


----------



## KenpoTess

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *..hrm...that's not fair... *



Where is it written that anything is fair.............


----------



## KenpoTess

hehee yeah me too~!!!


----------



## Cruentus

I'm Gambit!


----------



## arnisador

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *You are brilliant and extremely clever.  You can handle almost any problem swiftly and efficiently.  You are devoted to philosophy and are always up for a good discussion. Sometimes, though, your anger gets the best of you and you upset those whom you care about. *



Eh, this is distressingly close to the mark, but I still want to be the Iceman!


----------



## Cruentus

This one is kind of stupid-funny:

http://quizilla.com/users/Meka/quizzes/


"You are not stupid. Why the hell did you take it. Your smart you got the questions right you might have missed one but who cares your smarter then some of the people who take this stupid quiz"


----------



## Cruentus

<img src="http://images.quizilla.com/M/Meka/1059539061_turesChyna.JPG" border="0" alt="HASH(0x86d8014)"><br>You are Chyna
You are one hell of a chic you will take up anyone<br>who challenges you. You are not afraid of men<br>and will kick their a$$. You go girl you<br>represents the ladies You are a very beautiful<br>lady
<br><br><a href="http://quizilla.com/users/Meka/quizzes/What%20WWE%20wrestler%20are%20you%3F%20(for%20men%20and%20women)/"> <font size="-1">What WWE wrestler are you? (for men and women)</font></a><BR> <font size="-3">brought to you by <a href="http://quizilla.com">Quizilla</a></font>

<img src="http://images.quizilla.com/M/Meka/1059539061_turesChyna.JPG" border="0" alt="HASH(0x86d8014)"><br>You are Chyna
You are one hell of a chic you will take up anyone<br>who challenges you. You are not afraid of men<br>and will kick their a$$. You go girl you<br>represents the ladies You are a very beautiful<br>lady
<br><br><a href="http://quizilla.com/users/Meka/quizzes/What%20WWE%20wrestler%20are%20you%3F%20(for%20men%20and%20women)/"> <font size="-1">What WWE wrestler are you? (for men and women)</font></a><BR> <font size="-3">brought to you by <a href="http://quizilla.com">Quizilla</a></font>

Chyna...what the he11?? :shrug:


----------



## Cruentus

Hmmm...why can't I post the image?

"You are Chyna You are one hell of a chic you will take up anyone who challenges you. You are not afraid of men and will kick their a$$. You go girl you represents the ladies You are a very beautiful lady"


----------



## Cruentus

http://quizilla.com/users/Meka/quizzes/


----------



## Cruentus

*Which thing are you going to marry?* 

http://quizilla.com/users/Meka/quizzes/

"You are going to marry a guy that is Tall Brown hair and eyes. Like Orlando Bloom oh he is so Hot and Dreamy. anyway you like someone who is active and always doing something."

Whaa?? My FEMALE Fiancee' is going to be pissed when she finds out!


----------



## Cruentus

I'm Jack Sparrow....at least I wasn't a girl this time!


----------



## Cruentus

http://quizilla.com/users/Meka/quizzes/

Wind You blow in peoples hair. Most people don't like you but some do. Man you mess up everyone's hair what is up with that. Well, without you the ocean wouldn't move and other things wouldn't be. It wouldn't be the same if you weren't here even though you can get on peoples nerve.

Hmmm...I can see some truth to that!


----------



## Aikikitty

YingYang You are evil or good. You can't make up your mind. but and the end it balances out You are just human like everyone else. I have really nothing to say to you but the YingYang cause that is what you are I think you can get it on your own. Oh yeah you for some reason you like water


Robyn :yinyang:


----------



## Aikikitty

Yeah, I got Cameron Diaz.  I want to marry Orlando Bloom! :wah: 

Robyn :asian:

p.s.  These quizzes are taking FOREVER to load up!  Ah ha!  Another one is finally working.

What color hair should I have?"

"You should have brown hair. You are cute and smart. Ha! You are the little devil aren't you. You may look sweet and innocent but you have a wild side to you and you need to show it more often and who said that we can't have fun. huh"

I already have brown hair.


----------



## Aikikitty

I got summer first but that didn't fit me at all so I went back and changed one answer and now I'm...

You're Most Like The Season Autumn ... You're warm, and the most approachable. You have that gentle prescence about you. People can relate to you, and find you easy company. However it's likely you've been hurt in the past and it has left you scarred so things can become rather chilly with you at times. Being the third Season in, you're mature, trustworthy and loyal to your friends but prone to depression and negative thinking. Well done... You're the shy and sensitive season


----------



## tshadowchaser

"What element are you? *with pics*" - Results: 

Earth You care for the animals plants and for the humans. You give birth to the life and you berry the death. You do everything. If it weren't for you fire wouldn't be made water wouldn't be and so on . . .


----------



## KenpoTess

Water - You are smooth, everyone likes you. The way you move, the way you look. People most like you by the beach though I know I do. You flow with everyone else sometimes you can get up tight but you are a clam most of the time and you will be here for a long time.

Water is nice unless there's too much of it


----------



## Thanatos

I'm Gambit.

Sweet though I wanted to be wolverine.


----------



## Ender

Water You are smooth everyone likes you. They way you move the way you look. People most like you by the beach though I know I do. You flow with everyone else sometimes you can get up tight but you are clam most of the time and you will be here for a long time

I hate retaining water...sigh


----------



## Chronuss

...who's actually going to take the the quiz and admit the answer they get.....


----------



## KenpoTess

heheee Poor Ender.. *hands you some *tries to remember what that darn pill is called*   I don't retain water *smirks*


----------



## Chronuss

hehe...red hot.   






Fire You are hot tempered. You don't have control over yourself. If someone told you something that you didn't like you would just exploded in their face. Fire can be good cause you are very hot. Most people would rather be hot then cold so its all good.


----------



## KenpoTess

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *hehe...red hot.
> 
> Fire You are hot tempered. You don't have control over yourself. If someone told you something that you didn't like you would just exploded in their face. Fire can be good cause you are very hot. Most people would rather be hot then cold so its all good. *



*whistling off key*


----------



## Chronuss

...my counter's stuck, damnit!...grrr.:2pistols:


----------



## KenpoTess

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *...my counter's stuck, damnit!...grrr.:2pistols: *



that's not the only thing stuck.. Hey you're Fire.. Incinerate it.. *though prolly me being water would remedy it without total destruction.. but nah..... .


----------



## Chronuss

> Originally posted by KenpoTess
> *that's not the only thing stuck.. *



mock me not, that you will....:EG:


----------



## Elfan

> You are Storm! You are very strong and very protective of those you love. You are in tune with nature and are very concerned with justice and humanity. Unfortunately, certain apprehensions and fears are very hard for you to overcome, and can often inhibit you when most need to be strong.



Apparnatly being a guy isn't taken into consideration.


----------



## KenpoTess

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *mock me not, that you will....:EG: *



*scoffs* Mock you, indeed I must*


----------



## Chronuss

> Originally posted by KenpoTess
> **scoffs* Mock you, indeed I must* *



...oro...she learns Kenshin-speak, that she does...


----------



## KenpoTess

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *...oro...she learns Kenshin-speak, that she does... *



Beware To me, things naturally come-  Yes, this I know.


----------



## Aikikitty

Hurray for Kenshin! artyon: :inlove:


----------



## Chronuss

oh...nevermind...she just turned Yoda on me.


----------



## KenpoTess

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *oh...nevermind...she just turned Yoda on me.   *



*buffs nails on chest*  Yoda is much wiser 

Besides I think I resemble Yoda much more than Kenshin.. *rolls owls*


----------



## Chronuss

> Originally posted by KenpoTess
> *Besides I think I resemble Yoda much more than Kenshin.. *rolls owls* *



...okay...now it's your turn to come back to reality...:rofl:


----------



## KenpoTess

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *...okay...now it's your turn to come back to reality...:rofl: *



Harumphs.. I wanna be a cute little green squatybody Yoda with cute ears and bad *** with a cane.. *mumbling under my breath*


----------



## Chronuss

> Originally posted by KenpoTess
> *Harumphs.. I wanna be a cute little green squatybody Yoda with cute ears and bad *** with a cane.. *



...well...one outta three isn't too bad...:rofl:


----------



## Chronuss

> Originally posted by KenpoTess
> *Where is it written that anything is fair............. *



...in my rule book...apparently you didn't get your copy.


----------



## KenpoTess

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *...in my rule book...apparently you didn't get your copy.   *



Listen here Mister.. who's clone are you????

*flips through the only viable rule book* Mine........ there'fore...  well I think you already know .. *sweet smile*

*blowing a wintery breath on your neck*


----------



## Chronuss

> Originally posted by KenpoTess
> *Listen here Mister.. who's clone are you????
> 
> *flips through the only viable rule book* Mine........ there'fore...  well I think you already know .. *sweet smile*
> 
> *blowing a wintery breath on your neck* *



ack... .....:wah:...you just like to see me in pain..


----------



## KenpoTess

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *ack... .....:wah:...you just like to see me in pain.. *



You're winter too.. duh.........

*whispers.. Kids class* or else...
*poofs*


----------



## KenpoTess

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *...well...one outta three isn't too bad...:rofl: *



yeah damn this squatty body.......


----------



## Cruentus

I'm winter also...


----------



## Chronuss

> Originally posted by KenpoTess
> *You're winter too.. duh.........
> 
> *whispers.. Kids class* or else...
> *poofs* *



I gotta wait on Alex to be dropped off, he won't be until 7.


----------



## Chronuss

..green, too...don't forget green...:rofl:


----------



## pesilat

> 5th Element. You are all of the elements, water, fire, gold, wood, and earth. Well, there is nothing much to say except that you are perfect. You do have your ups and downs just like everyone else but it ends up to be all good for you. You can control water, fire, all the elements cause you are the 5th element.



Sounds pretty accurate to me


----------



## Rich Parsons

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> *Eh, this is distressingly close to the mark, but I still want to be the Iceman! *




Jeff,

You scare me, I always wanted to be the iceman.

It was one of my favorites, I even had an ice wizard in D&D and created special spells for it.  Remeber I am a Guro Geek


----------



## arnisador

It's either a case of Great Minds Think Alike, or a case of Fools Seldom Differ...


----------



## Ender

You are Cyclops! You are attractive and strong, in a boy scout republican sort of way. You are set firm in your beliefs, which is not necessarily a bad thing. But often when faced with a conflicting opinion you become defensive and angry and prone to conflict. You like to be a leader, but you must acknowledge that there are some situations which others are better fit to deal with than yourself.

no one is better!!!*LOL..dammit!


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman

And the winner is Wolverine!

You are Wolverine! A loner by nature, you feel uncomfortable when around those you don't know and even those you do. You are awkward when it comes to relationships, but fiercely loyal to those you love.


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman

Cool!


----------



## jfarnsworth

Sometimes pretty fricking stupid. I don't need to take a test to tell me that.


----------



## TheRustyOne

I think my answer for this one is a major duh factor here now then yet.


----------



## pknox

I don't need a quiz to tell me I'm stupid -- that's what my wife is for.


----------



## jfarnsworth

> _Originally posted by pknox _
> *I don't need a quiz to tell me I'm stupid -- that's what my wife is for.  *



You too huh?:shrug:


----------



## Ender

You are not stupid. Why the hell did you take it. Your smart you got the questions right you might have missed one but who cares your smarter then some of the people who take this stupid quiz

*blowing on fingernails....rubbing them on chest...hehehe


----------



## pknox

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *You too huh?:shrug: *



Oh yeah -- and I let her think I'm stupid too.  Then she doesn't ask me to do anything.  Learned that trick from Dad.  Growing up I thought he was an idiot -- everytime I asked him where something was, he'd say, "ask your mother."  Whenever my mom would ask him to do something, he'd screw it up.  Eventually, she stopped asking him, and instead left him alone, which is exactly what he wanted in the first place.  What a genius!


----------



## Chronuss

> Originally posted by pknox
> *I don't need a quiz to tell me I'm stupid -- that's what my wife is for.  *



...and people ask my why I don't wanna get married....momma didn't raise no fool.


----------



## KenpoTess

Thinking winter should be sans snow and wind and brrrrness.. *nodding emphatically~!


----------



## Chronuss

> Originally posted by KenpoTess
> *Thinking winter should be sans snow and wind and brrrrness.. *nodding emphatically~! *



does that mean without...?  ...well...I am Fire, too...it I melt it, along with most things...


----------



## KenpoTess

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *does that mean without...?  ...well...I am Fire, too...it I melt it, along with most things... *



you're just all alearning new words lately aren't you Precious... and yes it does.. without.. 
melting.. *gets that tickle in the throat again*


----------



## Chronuss

> Originally posted by KenpoTess
> *you're just all alearning new words lately aren't you Precious... and yes it does.. without..
> melting.. *gets that tickle in the throat again* *



...should really get a losenge for that...or some Primateen mist...that stuff that numbs usually works.


----------



## KenpoTess

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *...should really get a losenge for that...or some Primateen mist...that stuff that numbs usually works.   *



You're sooo right.. everytime I get that tickle.. I have to remember to suck a lozenge.. must be the weather.. 
 winter coming does it to me every time..........


----------



## FUZZYJ692000

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *yeah...another quiz.....hehe.
> 
> http://quizilla.com/users/truly-dippy/quizzes
> 
> choose "Which Season Are You?"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're Most Like The Season Winter ... You're often depicted as the cold, distant season. But you're incredibly intelligent, mature and Independant. You have an air of power around you - and that can sometimes scare people off. You're complex, and get hurt easily - so you rarely let people in if you can help it. You can be somewhat of a loner, but just as easily you could be the leader of many. You Tend to be negative, and hard to relate to, but you give off a relaxed image despite being insecure - and secretly many people long to be like you, not knowing how deep the Winter season really is. Well done... You're the most inspirational of seasons.   yay.   *



hum????  you keep getting all these one's that say you're a loner and complex and scare other people ...worrying here....and tess is so not winter :shrug:


----------



## Chronuss

> Originally posted by KenpoTess
> *You're sooo right.. everytime I get that tickle.. I have to remember to suck a lozenge.. must be the weather..
> winter coming does it to me every time.......... *



yeah...cold weather does that sometimes when winter's in the hair.  I get kinda stuffy too...but I can't stand losenges in my mouth.


----------



## FUZZYJ692000

how is it that i got winter too????  i'm not a loner, i hope i don't scare people, i think there is a flaw in this test


----------



## KenpoTess

whatcha mean I'm so not winter.. *pouts*


----------



## KenpoTess

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *yeah...cold weather does that sometimes when winter's in the hair.  I get kinda stuffy too...but I can't stand losenges in my mouth. *



yesh.. when winter is in my hair.. I can barely breathe...


----------



## FUZZYJ692000

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *whatcha mean I'm so not winter.. *pouts* *



you're too up beat and warming to be winter, not a bad thing i promise


----------



## Chronuss

> Originally posted by KenpoTess
> *yesh.. when winter is in my hair.. I can barely breathe... *



oops...typo...thankfully, my faithful spellcheck found that...sorry it was your hair, though.


----------



## KenpoTess

> _Originally posted by FUZZYJ692000 _
> *you're too up beat and warming to be winter, not a bad thing i promise *



I am rather an upbeat thing aren't I *G* 
*wiggles my toes*


----------



## KenpoTess

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *oops...typo...thankfully, my faithful spellcheck found that...sorry it was your hair, though. *



yesh.. spellcheck is your faithful bosom buddy.. and my hair does have a mind of it's own as we know... it's ok.. it's good for it.......


----------



## Chronuss

> Originally posted by KenpoTess
> *I am rather an upbeat thing aren't I *G*
> *wiggles my toes* *



...toe wiggling..?


----------



## Chronuss

> Originally posted by KenpoTess
> *yesh.. spellcheck is your faithful bosom buddy.. and my hair does have a mind of it's own as we know... it's ok.. it's good for it....... *



yes, it does have a mind of its own.    ..it finds its way everyplace...floor...tire dummy...


----------



## KenpoTess

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *...toe wiggling..? *



it's something that's seasonal.. :shrug:


----------



## TheRustyOne

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *yesh.. spellcheck is your faithful bosom buddy.. and my hair does have a mind of it's own as we know... it's ok.. it's good for it....... *




Yesh, it wanted some crab, too, that day we tried out that place in hagerstown


----------



## TheRustyOne

You're Most Like The Season ... NO wait! Hold it! You're not like a season at all! You're a psycho... You need a new season created just for you. You either answered wildly to be different, or you truly are a 'special case'. Independant - maybe, Intelligent - somewhat. Weird and wacky - most certainly. A nut case, a fruit cake, the joker, the insane lunatic  However be careful or you may get locked up. Well Done... You're not at home in any of the seasons, you create your own.



...for some reason, i'm not insulted...


----------



## FUZZYJ692000

oh my is that an actual answer or did you make it up...maybe this one isn't that flawed after all it's got you down pretty good


----------



## TheRustyOne

its the one i got from the quiz :rofl:


----------



## FUZZYJ692000

You are Rogue! You are sexy and strong willed, and able to take on just about anyone. You long for a serious relationship, but whenever you begin to get close to someone things always seem to take turns for the worse. But you have dealt with this lack of closeness with an almost constant flirtacious behavior

hum, i think that i'm needing to know myself a little more


----------



## MountainSage

Renegade and I must have been seperated at birth and haven't given a damn about getting back together.

Mountainsage


----------



## arnisador

> _Originally posted by MountainSage _
> *Renegade and I must have been seperated at birth and haven't given a damn about getting back together.*



LOL! 

Hey *Chronuss*, how about writing this guy and getting Iceman in there! Rig it so I come out as Iceman!


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh

Way cool!  Hank McCoy was always my favorite X-Man (in all of his versions).  Strength, intellect, agility, and an offbeat sense of humor.  

Relax, Arnisador!  Embrace your feral nature.


----------



## arnisador

It was hanging chads, I swear!

I also like Havoc (Havok?), Cyclops' brother.


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> *I also like Havoc (Havok?), Cyclops' brother. *


Even after he left Lorna at the altar? OK, the snot-green hair was a problem, but nothing a dye-job couldn't cure.


----------



## clapping_tiger

You are Wolverine! 
A loner by nature, you feel uncomfortable when around those you don't know and even those you do. You are awkward when it comes to relationships, but fiercely loyal to those you love.


Awe hell yeah!!!!!

Oddly enough it seems fairly accurate.


----------



## Chronuss

> Originally posted by arnisador
> *LOL!
> 
> Hey Chronuss, how about writing this guy and getting Iceman in there! Rig it so I come out as Iceman! *



erg...  ...I's didn't write the quiz...'sides...I like Gamibt.


----------



## theletch1

I got exactly who I was hoping for.


----------



## arnisador

> _Originally posted by Randy Strausbaugh _
> *Even after he left Lorna at the altar?  *



Actually, I never liked what they did for Cyclops' family--pirate father, etc. But I did like Havok.


----------



## arnisador

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *erg...  ...I's didn't write the quiz... *



I know, but you seem like a man of influence.


----------



## tshadowchaser

oooppps wolverine


----------



## The Sapphire Ping Dragon

Water You are smooth everyone likes you. They way you move the way you look. People most like you by the beach though I know I do. You flow with everyone else sometimes you can get up tight but you are clam most of the time and you will be here for a long time

Brittany :asian:


----------



## The Sapphire Ping Dragon

I did the Chinese Art quiz and wanted to post my results.  

5th elements You are all of the elements water, fire, gold, wood, and earth. Well, there is nothing much to say about you but that you are perfect. You do have your ups and downs just like everyone else but it ends up to be all good at the end. You can control water fire all the elements cause you are the 5th element

Brittany :asian:


----------



## The Sapphire Ping Dragon

I'm...


----------



## Ceicei

Fire You are hot tempered. You don't have control over yourself. If someone told you something that you didn't like you would just exploded in their face. Fire can be good cause you are very hot. Most people would rather be hot then cold so it is all good.
*******************
Ahhh, I'm only hot tempered if anyone messes with anything I hold close to my heart.  Other than that, I'm basically easy going...

- Ceicei


----------



## The Sapphire Ping Dragon

Elizabeth Swann You are the lovely miss swann You are the governor daughter and you are quite the adventure. You will doing anything to save the one you truly love life even if it means not being with them for ever.

Brittany :asian:


----------



## The Sapphire Ping Dragon

I'm Storm too!

You are Storm! You are very strong and very protective of those you love. You are in tune with nature and are very concerned with justice and humanity. Unfortunately, certain apprehensions and fears are very hard for you to overcome, and can often inhibit you when most need to be strong.

Brittany :asian:


----------



## stickarts

centaur!


----------



## YouAgain

I got wolverine.


----------



## pknox

You are Storm!

You are very strong and very protective of those you love.  You are in tune with nature and are very concerned with justice and humanity.  Unfortunately, certain apprehensions and fears are very hard for you to overcome, and can often inhibit you when most need to be strong.


Kind of surprised by that one.


----------



## MA-Caver

Prof X. 

That took me by surprise too. Hmmm.

In so far I haven't seen anyone that was compared to either Jean Grey or Jubilee. Interesting.


----------



## MA-Caver

http://www.quizilla.com/users/SuperCurlz/quizzes/What movie Do you Belong in?(many%20different%20outcomes!)

Hope that link worked... 
I ended up being Pirates Of the Carrabiean (???) oh kay!


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh

Man, this bites.  :rpo:


----------



## Seig

Fight Club...
That sucks, I hated that movie


----------



## TheRustyOne

Grease...*shudder* i saw that movie (and grease 2) WAY! too many times in high school cuz of one stupid teacher...*shudders again and walks off mumbling*


----------



## Kroy

Bring it On:idunno:


----------



## arnisador

...but I was in Mad City as an extra.


----------



## Shodan

Forrest Gump!!  Life is like a box of chocolates!!

  :asian:  :karate:


----------



## RCastillo

Enter the "Goldendragon," what else is there?


----------



## Chronuss

> Originally posted by Seig
> *Fight Club...
> That sucks, I hated that movie *



...I couldn't finish the movie....I turned it off half way through...


----------



## Cruentus

I got fight club also...


----------



## Reprobate

"You belong in the movie Blade Runner, since you're a paranoid schizo with psychopathic tendencies and a murderous hate of your creator. Don't look around, there is no-one like you. Go and strangle the cat before it turns into an android..."

How come I always get the results nobody else gets?

Weird...


----------



## FUZZYJ692000

i got fight club too, don't know how that happened, but i couldn't stand the movie, i don't think i finished it either....i want a recount


----------



## FUZZYJ692000

oh, i did it again and got Pirates of the Caribbean!  i think i like that one better recount done


----------



## arnisador

Have we had the Cthulhu quiz yet?
http://quizilla.com/users/Murkatos/quizzes/Which Great Old One Are You?


----------



## Rich Parsons

> You are Azathoth!
> 
> Known as the "Blind Idiot God", the center of all cycles known as Azathoth is the great void itself, infinite creation and inescapable oblivion made one. The Great God is without ego, as it has been embodied in a seperate consciousness as Azathoth has cast off the curse of self-awareness. Surrounded by the host of flautist servitors, piping the songs of the unknowable, Azathoth is not to be known by his aspirants. That is the purpose of another God...
> 
> 
> Use the code below to add this result to your blog or livejournal:


----------



## Seig

Damned thing did not work for me.......:flammad:


----------



## KenpoTess

I don't think I approve



You are Great Cthulhu!

"And for them shall be set the greatest of the Star-Spawned, and he shall be their Priest!" or so it is written in the Grimiore Helesh Nasheed. The being known as Great Cthulhu is the intermediary between the aspirant and the other great powers. He is envisioned as a towering giant with an eight-tentacled face. His prodigious corpus is shrouded in wicked shadows cast by his chiropteran wings. We believe he rests dreaming beneath this world's oceans emitting dreams to his chosen. The time of his awakening is known.


----------



## Chronuss

You are Nyarlathotep!

The 999 forms of Nyarlathotep are a point of meditation for the true initiate. It is through these manifold faces that the secrets of the universe are made known. Called "The Crawling Chaos", Nyarlathotep is the disembodied ego of Azathoth and thus the universal "I" of known reality. Some of the many documented forms are; Father of Knives, Nephren-Ka, the Black Man, the Beast of the Lashing Tongue to name a few.


----------



## TheRustyOne

the Great Cthulhu


----------



## FUZZYJ692000

You are Nyarlathotep!

i think this maybe good but can be bad, all this wording and me with so little sleep today...the bad part how is it i got the same answer as chronuss and normally i get the same as kenpotess...i'm her minion, i want a recount


----------



## Seig

The damned thing still won't work for me.  I guess I'll just have to :redeme:


----------



## Chronuss

Which Mythological Form Are You. ...see what kinda nifty stuff we can come up with this one...


----------



## Chronuss

You are Form 8, Demon: The Destroyer. "And The Demon took advantage of the chaos and seized civillization. With grace and style, Demon slit The Goddess's belly and drowned the world in her blood. The Goddess, The Demon, and the world were no more." Some examples of the Demon Form are Seth (Egyptian) and The Horsemen of the Apocalypse (Christian). The Demon is associated with the concept of destruction, the number 8, and the element of earth. His sign is the full moon. As a member of Form 8, you are a very strong willed individual. You don't let others' opinions sway your own and you're usually not afraid to speak your mind. However, some may see you as a bit overly passionate but it's just because you never back down from your values. No matter what, you always do everything with style. Demons are the best friends to have because they will back you up.


----------



## Seig

"Which Mythological Form Are You?" - Results: 

You are Form 7, Gryphon: The Wyrm. "And The Gryphon displaced the balance of the world in his favor. With grace and control, Gryphon deceived mankind and ruled over civillization. But even he realized that all good things must come to an end." Some examples of the Gryphon Form are Satan (Christian) and Baphomet (Assyrian). The Gryphon is associated with the concept of control, the number 7, and the element of wind. His sign is the gibbous moon. As a member of Form 7, you are a very in control individual. You maintain your coolness in most situations and always seem to be prepared. Though some may say you are a bit of a control freak, you know that you really do make the best leader even if others can't see it. Gryphons are the best friends to have because they have a positive influence on people.


----------



## TheRustyOne

You are Form 3, Unicorn: The Innocent. "And The Unicorn knew she wasn't meant to go into the Dark Wood. Disregarding the advice given to her by the spirits, Unicorn went inside and bled silver blood.. For her misdeed, the world knew evil." Some examples of the Unicorn Form are Eve (Christian) and Pandora (Greek). The Unicorn is associated with the concept of innocence, the number 3, and the element of water. Her sign is the twilight sun. As a member of Form 3, you are a curious individual. You are drawn to new things and become fascinated with ideas you've never come in contact with before. Some people may say you are too nosey, but it's only because you like getting to the bottom of things and solving them. Unicorns are the best friends to have because they are inquisitive.


----------



## KenpoTess

You are Form 1, Goddess: The Creator. "And The Goddess planted the acorn of life. She cried a single tear and shed a single drop of blood upon the earth where she buried it. From her blood and tear, the acorn grew into the world." Some examples of the Goddess Form are Gaia (Greek), Jehova (Christian), and Brahma (Indian). The Goddess is associated with the concept of creation, the number 1, and the element of earth. Her sign is the dawn sun. As a member of Form 1, you are a charismatic individual and people are drawn to you. Although sometimes you may seem emotionally distant, you are deeply in tune with other people's feelings and have tremendous empathy. Sometimes you have a tendency to neglect your own self. Goddesses are the best friends to have because they're always willing to help.


----------



## Chronuss

> _Originally posted by TheRustyOne _
> *you are a curious individual. You are drawn to new things and become fascinated with ideas you've never come in contact with before. *



AKA...shiny things lying on the ground.  :rofl:


----------



## TheRustyOne

Yup!


----------



## Chronuss

...she's just so agreeable.


----------



## TheRustyOne

I can't deny it, i'm easily amused.


----------



## Chronuss

indeed.


----------



## FUZZYJ692000

You are Form 0, Phoenix: The Eternal. "And The Phoenix's cycle had reached zenith, so he consumed himself in fire. He emerged from his own ashes, to be forever immortal." Some examples of the Phoenix Form are Quetzalcoatl (Aztec), Shiva (Indian), and Ra-Atum (Egyptian). The Phoenix is associated with the concept of life, the number 0, and the element of fire. His sign is the eclipsed sun. As a member of Form 0, you are a determined individual. You tend to keep your sense of optomism, even through tough times and have a positive outlook on most situations. You have a way of looking at going through life as a journey that you can constantly learn from. Phoenixes are the best friends to have because they cheer people up easily.


----------



## KenpoTess

Dark magician. You love the dark because of it's beauty and just the life that no-one else sees. Mysterious, calm, quiet... But that doesn't mean you're not friendly!


Quiz Here


----------



## FUZZYJ692000

tess, look it's scary when the minions start to get what you do....Dark magician. You love the dark because of it's beauty and just the life that no-one else sees. Mysterious, calm, quiet... But that doesn't mean you're not friendly


----------



## Chronuss

...this quiz is biased...all the pics are of anime chicks... :\


----------



## FUZZYJ692000

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *...this quiz is biased...all the pics are of anime chicks... :\ *



so show your feminine side


----------



## Chronuss

har...har...har...methinks Fuzzy needs a swat, too...:hammer:


----------



## KenpoTess

methinks his feminine side is me


----------



## Chronuss

yeah!  that makes...some...sense...:shrug:


----------



## Seig

and here I thought he was Randy's feminine side....


----------



## Chronuss

no...Randy's just the *****.


----------



## Seig

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *no...Randy's just the *****.   *


Language


----------



## TheRustyOne

Hey! I go the dark magician too...i think that should say something about the girls at MMA...


----------



## KenpoTess

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *yeah!  that makes...some...sense...:shrug: *



Indeed it does


----------



## Chronuss

> Originally posted by TheRustyOne
> *Hey! I go the dark magician too...i think that should say something about the girls at MMA... *



...that you're all the Dark Magician Girl from Yu-Gi-Oh...?:shrug:


----------



## TheRustyOne

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *...that you're all the Dark Magician Girl from Yu-Gi-Oh...?:shrug: *




I was thinkin that! BMG is cute! *giggle*

...but it scares me that you KNOW of anything from Yugi...other than what fluffy and i may have babbled about...are you still in the closet about Yugioh?


----------



## Chronuss

don't play the game, but I watch the animé.


----------



## TheRustyOne

*dies* i never would have thought... ...or that would admit it...

wanna learn the game? you can kick my **** at yet another thing...


...and fluffy as all the eps on dvd. import and subtitled...


----------



## KenpoTess

Which Finding Nemo Character are you?

Quiz Here 

You're CRUSH, the wave-riding turtle and master of philosophy.


----------



## TheRustyOne

..it hates me! *cries*

...but for some reason, I get the feeling I'm gonna end up as Dory...


----------



## KenpoTess

I just took one of the  tests... said I was a Dominatrix... *innocent look*


----------



## TheRustyOne

> *innocent look*



*coughs loudly*bull....*coughs, clears throat*
...sorry, must have gotten something caught in there...


----------



## Chronuss

> Originally posted by KenpoTess
> *I just took one of the  tests... said I was a Dominatrix... *innocent look* *



hrm...musta knew you were takin' the test...:shrug:


----------



## KenpoTess

what type of Lunatic are you? 

*chortles*


----------



## KenpoTess

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *hrm...musta knew you were takin' the test...:shrug: *




*deep throaty laugh*


----------



## Chronuss

tee...heee......:EG:


----------



## TheRustyOne

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *what type of Lunatic are you?
> 
> *chortles* *




....i think everyone at the studio and then some fall into here....


----------



## Chronuss

indeed we would.  :rofl:


----------



## TheRustyOne

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *tee...heee......:EG:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




...how fitting...


----------



## KenpoTess

quite amazing how true this last one is


----------



## Chronuss

...boy...do they know me....:ticked:


----------



## TheRustyOne

Quizilla hates me...won't let me complete it...grr...


----------



## KenpoTess

just click the back button and keep trying.. it does it to me too..


----------



## TheRustyOne

i tried like 15 times...i give up...


----------



## KenpoTess

poor you  Man the siren's are Constant today.. *sccccccccarrrrrry*


----------



## TheRustyOne

yeeps


----------



## KenpoTess

Claim Your Wings Claim Your Wings 

You are a PHOENIX in your soul and your wings make a statement. Huge and born of flame, they burn with light and power and rebirth. Ashes fall from your wingtips. You are an amazingly strong person. You survive, even flourish in adversity and hardship. A firm believer in the phrase, 'Whatever doesn't kill you only makes you stronger,' you rarely fear failure. You know that any mistake you make will teach you more about yourself and allow you to 'rise from the ashes' as a still greater being. Because of this, you rarely make the same mistake twice, and are not among the most forgiving people. You're extremely powerful and wise, and are capable of fierce pride, passion, and anger. Perhaps you're this way because you were forced to survive a rough childhood. Or maybe you just have a strong grasp on reality and know that life is tough and the world is cruel, and it takes strength and independence to survive it. And independence is your strongest point - you may care for others, and even depend on them...but when it comes right down to it, the only one you need is yourself. Thus you trust your own intuition, and rely on a mind almost as brilliant as the fire of your wings to guide you.You are eternal and because you have a strong sense of who and what you are, no one can control your heart or mind, or even really influence your thinking. A symbol of rebirth and renewal, you tend to be a very spiritual person with a serious mind - never acting immature and harboring a superior disgust of those who do. Likewise, humanity's stupidity and tendency to want others to solve their problems for them frustrates you endlessly. Though you can be stubborn, outspoken, and haughty, I admire you greatly.


----------



## Chronuss

Your wings are DRAGON wings. Massive and covered in scales, they shimmer with strength and magic. They are the most obvious display of your power - though it runs equally throughout your heart and mind. You are uncompromising and grave, with a profound sense of justice. You have firm ideas about what is right and what is wrong and set out to fix what problems you can. You realize that you are more capable of dealing with life and evil than most, and as such you see it as your responsibility to protect those who cannot defend themselves. You have existed since antiquity and as such you are wise far beyond your years in this lifetime. While you strive for fairness and peace, if someone should steal from your cave of treasure (though not all that glitters is gold) or compromise the happiness of you or one who is close to you - they have signed their death warrant. You have a mighty vengeance and will unleash it upon such people immediately and mercilessly. Arguing with you is useless...you rarely back down and are known for holding firm in your beliefs. Sometimes you feel intensely burdened with the troubles of others...acting as a Guardian can get so wearisome. But you never give up...you see it as your life's mission. Often very introverted, you can be so smart...it's scary. Such a combination of intelligence, creativity, power, beauty, and magic is often intimidating to those around you - who are also unlikely to understand you. Arrogant, proud, overserious, and sometimes a bit greedy or obsessed with whatever treasure you choose to pursue...you have enchanted people for centuries, and will continue to do so.


----------



## TheRustyOne

You are blessed with FAERY wings. Beauty, laughter, life, magic...that's what you are all about. You are refreshingly innocent and happy with your life of purity and play. Life's a game and it's a good one. In your eyes there's no way to lose! You can be very mischeivous and have been known to cause trouble, but it's all in the name of fun and not meant to really harm anyone. You like to play tricks on people who aren't quite as bright or clever as you - which is almost everyone. Nature is the setting you prefer to be in - Always. Barefoot and wild you can't be tamed. You're probably a restless spirit who loves to travel, and quite a dreamer. Your creativity is astounding and your art (of whatever media - from writing to painting to drama) is like something from another world - ethereal and often very fantasy-oriented. You can either be a social butterfly or a loner with their head in the clouds - but rarely inbetween. You stubbornly refuse to accept responsibility or to give in to the wishes of others - unless you feel like it. You have a strong passion for music and can't imagine life without it. You'll grow up someday, but you'll always be a child at heart. You are adventurous and love to take risks, and feel a deep connection with the weather, plants, and animals. You prefer sunshine to thunder or snow, the warmth of summer to autumn's chill, and quiet forests to suburban backyards. Magic through and through, you are far more powerful than you seem, and are capable of being extremely passionate. Though you can be childish, naive, stubborn, and self-absorbed, one thing is certain - life with you will never be boring!



Yep! Fudged in the head for the one quiz!


----------



## Chronuss

> Originally posted by TheRustyOne
> *refreshingly innocent and happy with your life of purity and play.*



...the hell you say... 



> *you can be childish, naive *



they got that part right...:rofl:


----------



## TheRustyOne

Yep! I'm Dory on the finding nemo quiz!

...who didn't see that one coming??


----------



## Chronuss

damn autistic fish...:rofl:


----------



## TheRustyOne

...not really autistic...just forgetful...


----------



## KenpoTess

well my wings fit me just dandily.. *preens*


----------



## Chronuss

I thought I was gonna get Steel Wings....guess not.  :shrug:


----------



## KenpoTess

I had 2 answers, cuz I coulda said one thing or the other, and one came out Angelic wings.. *rolls owls*


----------



## Chronuss

...not commenting.  :shrug:


----------



## KenpoTess

You are not intimidated by moi are you


----------



## Chronuss

no...just not commenting.


----------



## TheRustyOne

I like my faerie wings! *flits around and causes trouble somewhere...maybe to the webmaster of fanfiction.net cuz it's bein annoying*


----------



## KenpoTess

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *no...just not commenting.   *




uh huh......


----------



## edhead2000

> _Originally posted by TheRustyOne _
> *I like my faerie wings! *flits around and causes trouble somewhere...maybe to the webmaster of fanfiction.net cuz it's bein annoying* *




I want wings. Pretty ones.


----------



## KenpoTess

Tess, the brightest color in your aura is White

Contrary to popular myth, auras are actually multi-colored energy fields that can be divided into seven primary layers. Having White as your brightest color means that the seventh layer of your aura is the most vibrant. You have an exceptional love for life, which stems from your deep connection to the universe. You're an open channel of energy from the universe, and this infuses your aura with a divine energy.


http://web.tickle.com/tests/aura/authorize/register.jsp?url=/tests/aura/index.jsp


----------



## Seig

White for me too!


----------



## KenpoTess

a Matched set


----------



## someguy

Phoniex for me apparently.


----------



## Chronuss

Turquoise types are often intelligent, energetic leaders. Vibrant and dynamic, you take center stage wherever you go; people are naturally drawn in by your charismatic nature. You love to learn, and you excel at remembering facts and figures. More than likely, you're a go-getter with your eyes on the prize. Respect and influence tend to come to you easily, but that doesn't mean you sit around waiting for them. What fun is achieving something if getting there isn't a challenge? Always pushing your limits, you'd be a natural on Survivor  a healthy competitive instinct and a willingness to take risks means you usually reach your goals. You like to look, feel, and act your best; if all those ducks are in a row, nothing's gonna get in your way.


----------



## edhead2000

Erin, the brightest color in your aura is Orange 

Contrary to popular myth, auras are actually multi-colored energy fields that can be divided into seven primary layers. Having Orange as your brightest color means that the second layer of your aura is the most vibrant. You have exceptional abilities to use your feelings as your mental, physical, and spiritual guides. Your keen awareness of your emotions allows your energy to move freely through the Emotional layer of your aura, where energy most often gets stuck for others. This can help you avoid a variety of emotional and physical ailments. 



whatever that means.....


----------



## KenpoTess

bah I say...
I can't tolerate anything such as that..
oh better keep this on topic..


----------



## Chronuss

...find us a nifty new quiz, Tess...quizilla's bein' a pain in the ***...


----------



## edhead2000

hahaha.


----------



## KenpoTess

Ok here's one.. Haven't taken it yet.. so we shall see 

Are you Totally Whacked


----------



## Chronuss

You got 24 points.

You are totally whack! You know how to have fun! Wheeee! 


...no pics...


----------



## KenpoTess

You got 24 points.

You are totally whack! You know how to have fun! Wheeee! 

now whoda thunk that


----------



## Chronuss

...I already thunk that.


----------



## KenpoTess

funny how that works 

I'm peering round for quizzes with pics.. rotten quizzilla~!


----------



## TheRustyOne

not as nuts as the rest of ya...

You got 22 points.

You are totally whack! You know how to have fun! Wheeee!


----------



## edhead2000

I'm normal. It says so.


----------



## TheRustyOne

What Kind of Sheep are you 

not quizilla...



You got 80 points.

You are a cutesie pink sheep. You are preppy, and like to hang around fields a lot. You tend to have many conversations with farm animals.


----------



## edhead2000

Ok guys, got one for ya:


----------



## Chronuss

> Originally posted by TheRustyOne
> *You tend to have many conversations with farm animals. *



..you tend to do that without being a sheep....:rofl:


----------



## FUZZYJ692000

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *I find absolutely nothing comfy bout sleeping in Jeans.. bah *



it's not that bad especially if you are really tired and just pass out in them...however i love my scooby lounge pants and my happy pants, tis much comfy


----------



## FUZZYJ692000

I'm blue, i like the color so i guess it's good

Contrary to popular myth, auras are actually multi-colored energy fields that can be divided into seven primary layers. Having Blue as your brightest color means that the fifth layer of your aura is the most vibrant. You have exceptional abilities to access your masculine and feminine strengths, which makes you very charismatic and draws others to you. You're persistent in your pursuits, and because of this you likely feel that your life is headed in the right direction.


----------



## FUZZYJ692000

25 pts. that makes me as weird as the rest of ya...yippy


----------



## KenpoTess

> _Originally posted by FUZZYJ692000 _
> *25 pts. that makes me as weird as the rest of ya...yippy *



uhhh *pokes* nope it makes you weirder :rofl:


----------



## edhead2000

> _Originally posted by theletch1 _
> *With cojones like that no wonder they waddle when they walk. *




http://www.queendom.com/tests/minitests/fx/cajones.html


----------



## Chronuss

you should maybe post that in the Quizzes thread...


----------



## Chronuss

Your score = 45  


Your test score reveals that you've got major cojones when the situation calls for it - but at other times you prefer to play it safe. Perhaps there are certain things you will do, despite the risk involved, because they are important to you or the possible pay off makes them worth it. Or maybe certain consequences of such chancy behavior just don't scare you - we all have different fears. Some people, for example, are terrified of spiders but wouldn't hesitate to fling their bodies out of an air-borne plane. Whatever your case, carefully weigh the possible benefits against the risks before you make any hasty decisions.


----------



## edhead2000

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *you should maybe post that in the Quizzes thread... *



But it goes here! They can all just come here


----------



## Chronuss

fine then...I took the quiz..hehe.


----------



## edhead2000

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *fine then...I took the quiz..hehe. *



And you have many more cojones than me.  Congrats!


----------



## Chronuss

> Originally posted by edhead2000
> *And you have many more cojones than me.  Congrats! *



...I would hope so...otherwise we'd have to create a new thread for that discussion....:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## edhead2000

Your score = 15

You tend to play it safe under most circumstances. You're not extremely gutsy, but this is not necessarily a bad thing. Many of the situations on the test were highly risky, and you obviously decided that the possible negative consequences of taking a chance were just not worth it. Overall, you are levelheaded and you carefully consider your actions before you take the plunge. Make sure, however, that fear hasn't gotten such a tight grip on you that you are unable to take some risks. Life, after all, has no guarantees, and getting ahead requires a certain amount of pluck.


----------



## KenpoTess

Results of "The Test"
How gutsy are you?

Your score = 55

Your test score reveals that you've got major cojones when the situation calls for it - but at other times you prefer to play it safe. Perhaps there are certain things you will do, despite the risk involved, because they are important to you or the possible pay off makes them worth it. Or maybe certain consequences of such chancy behavior just don't scare you - we all have different fears. Some people, for example, are terrified of spiders but wouldn't hesitate to fling their bodies out of an air-borne plane. Whatever your case, carefully weigh the possible benefits against the risks before you make any hasty decisions.


----------



## edhead2000

Maybe I'm missing something, but I think you forgot to move the link over here too........


----------



## Chronuss

yes...methinks that too...


----------



## Chronuss

...you just keep makin' more and more quiz threads...:rofl:


----------



## edhead2000

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *...you just keep makin' more and more quiz threads...:rofl: *



Doh, I didn't make it.........I think Tess did. Who knows.


----------



## Chronuss

methinks there's no need for three...


----------



## edhead2000

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *methinks there's no need for three... *



Try telling that to the person who did it!  I was happy with just one, right where I posted it......but noooooooo. hehehehe.  The moderators have unending superpowers that they shall use against us.  It's a conspiracy!!


----------



## Chronuss

> Originally posted by edhead2000
> * The moderators have unending superpowers that they shall use against us. *



...'specially those who don't have to abide by the thirty second rule...bah, I say.


----------



## edhead2000

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *...'specially those who don't have to abide by the thirty second rule...bah, I say. *



Or those who can change our usernames!


----------



## edhead2000

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *It's definately looking that way. You 2 crack me up. I haven't had a good laugh in quite  awhile. *




Wow, So many compliments from you today.  You're on a roll!!!


----------



## Chronuss

..I'd like to say that too...but...I'm not going to call him Neo...why would I do that...and who would call him Neo anyway...


----------



## KenpoTess

I'm doing some housework behind the scenes... so keep doing Quizzes in here.. 
Never mind about the woman behind the curtain...


----------



## Chronuss

what happened to our original quiz thread...


----------



## KenpoTess

its either in here or back in the archives.. haven't tossed anything out..


----------



## Chronuss

..it's got even _more_ mindless banter...


----------



## KenpoTess

well I'm attempting to get all that mindless banter nonsense in at least a manageable corral.. hard thought it tis


----------



## Chronuss

women and cleaning...shan't ever understand that...


----------



## KenpoTess

Shall remain a mystery til doomsday methinks~!!!


----------



## Chronuss

...well hmph!


----------



## TheRustyOne

Are you a caffine addict? 

...i scored a 13...that's good...i guess...*twitch*


----------



## TheRustyOne

I'm Playful Orlando!

What Orlando Bloom are you?







You are naturally born with a gift, whether it be[br]poetry, writing or song. You love beauty and[br]creativity, and usually are highly intelligent.[br]Others view you as mysterious and dreamy, yet[br]also bold since you hold firm in your beliefs. 

What Type of Soul Do You Have? 


++--++
me thinks I'm just gonna stick a bunch of them into my Livejournal


----------



## Chronuss

I got a six on the caffeine quiz....and I'm more of an insomniac than you...


----------



## TheRustyOne

..i think knowing the details of a jolt can got me there...


----------



## Chronuss

...never drank it...I actually like liquid with my caffeine...


----------



## TheRustyOne

Sundrop is WORSE than Jolt...sadly, I've only been able to find it down in Chesapeake, VA and it kept me in a caffine stupor for the entire drive back home (like 4 or 5 hrs) from down there...


----------



## Chronuss

...you don't need caffeine to be in a stupor.


----------



## TheRustyOne

bah! meanie!


----------



## TheRustyOne

You are a creative and free individual, who marches to the beat of a different drum. You have a bad habit of telling lies and making up excuses, but you have an amazing talent for imaginative things.

What Kind of Anime/Manga Are You?


----------



## Chronuss

A complex personality, you appeal only to two kinds of people - those who accept everything at face value and, most importantly, those who deeply understand the greater things you believe in. Skeptics are hard to win over, but those who like you will respect you forever.


----------



## TheRustyOne

Your score was 80/180.
1,222,191 people have taken this quiz.
And 259,701 got Blue like you.

Find out your color!


----------



## Chronuss

Your score was 131/180.
1,222,222 people have taken this quiz.
And 103,402 got Aqua like you


----------



## TheRustyOne

there's the pointless personality test on the color site...i was a gogo boot...:shrug:

i went on a quiz binge...mein Journal


----------



## TheRustyOne

Which Lord of the Rings Character and Personality Disorder Are You?


----------



## KenpoTess

A complex personality, you appeal only to two kinds of people - those who accept everything at face value and, most importantly, those who deeply understand the greater things you believe in. Skeptics are hard to win over, but those who like you will respect you forever.

go figure ~!


----------



## Seig

You got 190 points.

I wouldn't mind meeting these voices of yours. You're a possessed chartreuse sheep. If you don't know what color chartreuse is, ask the voices. Oh, and if you got higher than 210 points, you are: GOTH! Let me join you in your plans for taking over the world!


----------



## Seig

Your test score reveals that you've got major cojones when the situation calls for it - but at other times you prefer to play it safe. Perhaps there are certain things you will do, despite the risk involved, because they are important to you or the possible pay off makes them worth it. Or maybe certain consequences of such chancy behavior just don't scare you - we all have different fears. Some people, for example, are terrified of spiders but wouldn't hesitate to fling their bodies out of an air-borne plane. Whatever your case, carefully weigh the possible benefits against the risks before you make any hasty decisions.
Score = 60


----------



## Seig

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *women and cleaning...shan't ever understand that... *


Liar


----------



## KenpoTess

muwwaaahhaaa


----------



## Seig

Your score was 161/180.
1,222,679 people have taken this quiz.
And 19,270 got Red like you.


----------



## KenpoTess

You enjoy life, humor, and being exuberant. Wherever you go you usually find yourself stealing the spotlight without even trying. You love to let go and have fun. 

Find out your color at Quiz Me! 
Your score was 134/180.
1,222,680 people have taken this quiz.
And 103,445 got Aqua like you.


----------



## FUZZYJ692000

Cuteness and loveliness is your game to win the hearts of those around you. Although you seem artificial, stubborn and shallow at times, deep down, you're all about courage, friendship and love.


----------



## Goldendragon7

hmm


----------



## Chronuss

> Originally posted by FUZZYJ692000
> *Cuteness and loveliness is your game to win the hearts of those around you. Although you seem artificial, stubborn and shallow at times, deep down, you're all about courage, friendship and love. *



.....they don't know you very well, do they...:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## edhead2000

> _Originally posted by TheRustyOne _
> *Are you a caffine addict?
> *



Your score: 9


----------



## edhead2000

A complex personality, you appeal only to two kinds of people - those who accept everything at face value and, most importantly, those who deeply understand the greater things you believe in. Skeptics are hard to win over, but those who like you will respect you forever.


----------



## edhead2000

> _Originally posted by TheRustyOne _
> *
> Find out your color! *



You are a very calm and contemplative person. Others are drawn to your peaceful, nurturing nature. 


Your score was 96/180.
1,223,511 people have taken this quiz.
And 427,054 got Green like you.


----------



## FUZZYJ692000

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *.....they don't know you very well, do they...:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: *



it does go pretty well with me actually...which part do you think doesn't...answer wisely now


----------



## KenpoTess

Hey Jani.. remember to ask your mom about the leather needle please~!!!

Off to nest I go 

Danke~!


----------



## Chronuss

> Originally posted by FUZZYJ692000
> *it does go pretty well with me actually...which part do you think doesn't...answer wisely now *



I always answer wisely....'specially during Jeopardy....


----------



## KenpoTess

Hey Rusty.. there's that new Yarn shop next to TLC.. maybe if you're working and it's open you can sniff around for a needle that will sew leather.. 

oh yesh.. quiz thread.. 

How weird are you.. errr 


You have 10 from 15 questions correct.

What? You got that many right? I don't believe that. You cheated didn't you? Oh yes, I know. I have my ways. Muah ha ha ha ha


----------



## FUZZYJ692000

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *I always answer wisely....'specially during Jeopardy.... *



and did you notice how he didnt' answer the question and avoided it


----------



## Chronuss

heheee.  :shrug:


----------



## TheRustyOne

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *Hey Rusty.. there's that new Yarn shop next to TLC.. maybe if you're working and it's open you can sniff around for a needle that will sew leather..
> 
> oh yesh.. quiz thread..
> 
> How weird are you.. errr
> 
> 
> You have 10 from 15 questions correct.
> 
> What? You got that many right? I don't believe that. You cheated didn't you? Oh yes, I know. I have my ways. Muah ha ha ha ha *




maybe get a job there, too. i could use another one...specially if i do wanna move out SOMETIME...


You have 7 from 15 questions correct.

Keep trying. Perhaps one day you will discover the secret of enlightenment


----------



## edhead2000

You have 3 from 15 questions correct.

I'm sorry. You failed. You are a let-down to your entire family. I curse your ancestors!


----------



## KenpoTess

Which Peanuts Character are you 

Find out here


----------



## Goldendragon7

KenpoTess said:
			
		

> Which Peanuts Character are you
> 
> Find out here



Hee heee I'm ..........


----------



## KenpoTess

What Color are you 

(Just ignore the 2 'name' windows and fill in the answers.

Find out Here


you are khaki
#F0E68C

Your dominant hues are red and green, so you're definately not afraid to get in and stir things up. You have no time for most people's concerns, you'd rather analyze with your head than be held back by some random "gut feeling".

Your saturation level is lower than average - You don't stress out over things and don't understand people who do. Finishing projects may sometimes be a challenge, but you schedule time as you see fit and the important things all happen in the end, even if not everyone sees your grand master plan.

Your outlook on life is bright. You see good things in situations where others may not be able to, and it frustrates you to see them get down on everything.


----------



## Goldendragon7

KenpoTess said:
			
		

> What Color are you
> (Just ignore the 2 'name' windows and fill in the answers.
> Find out Here
> 
> you are khaki
> #F0E68C
> 
> Your dominant hues are red and green, so you're definately not afraid to get in and stir things up. You have no time for most people's concerns, you'd rather analyze with your head than be held back by some random "gut feeling".
> 
> Your saturation level is lower than average - You don't stress out over things and don't understand people who do. Finishing projects may sometimes be a challenge, but you schedule time as you see fit and the important things all happen in the end, even if not everyone sees your grand master plan.
> 
> Your outlook on life is bright. You see good things in situations where others may not be able to, and it frustrates you to see them get down on everything.



HEY>>>>> I got the same one!!!!!!!!

you are khaki
#F0E68C

Your dominant hues are red and green, so you're definately not afraid to get in and stir things up. You have no time for most people's concerns, you'd rather analyze with your head than be held back by some random "gut feeling".

Your saturation level is lower than average - You don't stress out over things and don't understand people who do. Finishing projects may sometimes be a challenge, but you schedule time as you see fit and the important things all happen in the end, even if not everyone sees your grand master plan.

Your outlook on life is bright. You see good things in situations where others may not be able to, and it frustrates you to see them get down on everything.

 %-}


----------



## Thesemindz

you are ghostwhite
#F8F8FF 

Your dominant hue is blue, making you a good friend who people love and trust. You're good in social situations and want to fit in. Just be careful not to compromise who you are to make them happy.

Your saturation level is very low - you have better things to do than jump headfirst into every little project. You make sure your actions are going to really accomplish something before you start because you hate wasting energy making everyone else think you're working.

Your outlook on life is very bright. You are sunny and optimistic about life and others find it very encouraging, but remember to tone it down if you sense irritation.



-Rob


----------



## TheRustyOne

you are mistyrose
#FFE4E1 

Your dominant hue is red... you are passionate, energetic, and unafraid of life's changes. You're all about getting out and trying something new, even if it means taking risks that other people would be afraid of. Hey, if they're afraid and you're not, more power to you, right?

Your saturation level is very low - you have better things to do than jump headfirst into every little project. You make sure your actions are going to really accomplish something before you start because you hate wasting energy making everyone else think you're working.

Your outlook on life is very bright. You are sunny and optimistic about life and others find it very encouraging, but remember to tone it down if you sense irritation


----------



## TheRustyOne




----------



## TheRustyOne

What Would Your Japanese Name Be? (male and female there)


----------



## TheRustyOne

I just put a bunch in my livejournal  ...only problem is that they're all html based, so they're difficult to post here...


----------



## Chronuss

...time to revive this beast....hehe.

Chinese Mythological Creature Quiz... 

http://quizilla.com/users/Aeon65/quizzes/Which%20Chinese%20Mythological%20%20Being%20%20Are%20You%3F


----------



## Chronuss

Mythological Background: Yes, the dragon represents everything you think of when you think of a dragon - fearsome and invincible. Also, it is greatly respected just because of that fact. The dragon has a very protective aspect to it. Even Jupiter reminds you of intense smashing power. The dragon is almost always surrounded by rain-bearing clouds and fog; and the appearance of its constellation always signals rainfall and lightning. It's also a symbol of authority worn by the nobility and the imperial class. Japanese Name: Seiryuu.


----------



## Chronuss

well, gee......don't all step up at once...


----------



## KenpoTess

hmmmmms



You are Long-wang! Mythological Background: Yes, the dragon represents everything you think of when you think of a dragon - fearsome and invincible. Also, it is greatly respected just because of that fact. The dragon has a very protective aspect to it. Even Jupiter reminds you of intense smashing power. The dragon is almost always surrounded by rain-bearing clouds and fog; and the appearance of its constellation always signals rainfall and lightning. It's also a symbol of authority worn by the nobility and the imperial class. Japanese Name: Seiryuu.


----------



## Chronuss

what is you hmmmmm-ing about..?


----------



## FUZZYJ692000

i don't know about this...protection against northern winds...i want to get out of the northern winds....whole idea of going to NY for law school i guess is not the brightest idea then...but it does explain the thick outer shell people have to get through and the intellectual portion...hummm

You are Xuan Wu! Mythological background: Because the turtle has a thick, solid shell that serves as protection - this animal is associated with stability. You enjoy intellectual pursuits. Also, in Feng Shui (the Chinese myths behind choosing a house), the black turtle's solidity is used to protect from cold northern winds.


----------



## shesulsa

Okey-dokey, y'all.  I just found this thread last night after class and I blearily filled out as many as would load for me and here are my results:

 Anime Character:    Hero

 Mythological character:  Vampire (hmmm - need to explore that one)

 X-Men character:   Professor X

 Season:   Summer

 Pirates of the Carribean character:  Will Turner (so true, but...I'm a girl -????)

 Element:   Water  (I really expected this to be Fire, being a Saggitarius and all)

 Movie:  Pirates of the Carribean (I'll keep my sig now)

 Great Old One:  Azathoth-Blind Idiot God - (oooooooo kay)

 Mythological Form:  Goddess

 Dark Person:  Dark Magician

 Finding Nemo Character:   Dory (Hi - I'm Dory)

 Type of Lunatic:  Normal (Does that mean I'm normal, a lunatic or a normal lunatic? or am I lunatically normal?)

 Totally whack? :  I'm "Sort of whacked - that's normal"  (again...???)

 Kind of sheep:  Plain white and boring....(right)

 What kind of soul:  Artistic (ya - should be autistic - I'm an excellent driver)

 Type of Orlando Bloom:  Playful Orlando (should be in-his-pants Orlando)

 type of anime:  Mature anime

 color:  blueviolet

 Peanuts Character:  Peppermint Patty (whatever)

 Japanese name:  Taka

 Chinese mythological character:  Huang Lao-Jun (an important deity of early Taoism and main god of the Way of Supreme Peace (dai-bing dao).  He was regarded by the common people as the ruler of the world who descends to Earth to guide and assist mankind.

 Dragon color:   Silver


----------



## Kenpo Mama

Took the chinese dragon quiz and it really gives me something to think about!!!!  So much responsibility!!!  Wish i could post the pic, but i can't seem to do attachments.  I do love flowers!!!


"You are Dha-shi-zhi!
A female bodhisattva of Chinese Buddhism, whose name means the Strongest. Through the power of her love she managed to break the circle of rebirth for everyone. In the heavenly paradise the souls appear before her in the shape of flowers."


Kenpo Mama


----------



## FUZZYJ692000

okay since we're on a role with the quiz....which animal spirit guide calls you
http://quizilla.com/users/Aeon65/quizzes

Bear Spirit Calls To You ~ Bear is spirit keeper of the West, the place of darkness, maturity and good harvest. Bears are active during the night and day. This symbolizes its connection with solar energy, that of strength and power, and lunar energy, that of intuition. The bear holds the teachings of introspection. When it shows up in your life pay attention to how you think, act and interact.
Bear's Wisdom Includes:
*Introspection 
*Healing 
*Solitude 
*Change 
*Communication with Spirit 
*Birth and rebirth 
*Transformation 
*Astral travel 
*Creature of dreams, shamans and mystics 
*Visionaries 
*Defense and revenge 
*Wisdom


----------



## shesulsa

Eagle - Bald Eagle's Wisdom includes:  swiftness, strength, courage, wisdom, keen sight, Illumination of spirit, healing, creation, knowledge of magick, Ability to see hidden spiritual truths, Rising above the material to see the spiritual, ability to see the overall pattern, connection to spirit guides and teachers, great power and balance, dignity with grace.


----------



## KenpoTess

The vision and hearing of Grandmother Owl is very powerful. Those with this medicine are can be gifted with the ability to see into the human psychic and become clairvoyant listeners. Owl often visits those who are teachers, therapists and counselors. As a guide, the owl teaches us to see and hear past shadows, beyond fear and darkness, though to the other side that promises light, happiness and knowledge. 
Owl's Wisdom Includes: 
Stealth 
Secrecy 
Silent and swift movement 
Seeing behind masks 
Keen sight 
Messenger of secrets and omens 
Shape-shifting 
Link between the dark, unseen world and the world of light 
Comfort with shadow self 
Moon magick 
Freedom 
The owl, whose large eyes peering through the darkness can see any deception. He is always wary of those who he does not feel completely close to (which is not many). The owl is a loner. Call on him if you think people are keeping the truth from you. He will be able to open your eyes.


Gee this is eerie stuff


----------



## TonyM.

Says I'm a Neko(cat). Somehow I'm not surprised.


----------



## Kenpo Mama

I liked this quiz - i got THE JAGUAR

Jaguar Spirit Calls To You! Jaguar's Wisdom Includes:

Seeing the roads within chaos
Understanding the patterns of chaos 
Moving without fear in the darkness   (very kenpo-esque)
Facilitating soul work 
Empowering oneself 
Moving in unknown places
Shapeshifter 
Psychic sight

Oooooo The Jaquar  ---- I do so like the sportscar!  Even that silly little commercial when the say jag - U - ar.  I usually say jagwaarrrrr  (or is that just my new yawk coming out) Oh well must go shapeshift now!

Kenpo Mama


----------



## TigerWoman

Guess what I got--very interesting--the tiger--make keep that one for my avatar! TW


----------



## Scout_379

huh? thats cool, and unexpected... 




*You are Huang-lao-jun! An important deity of early Taoism and main god of the Way of Supreme Peace (dai-bing dao). He was regarded by the common people as the ruler of the world who descends to Earth to guide and assist mankind. *


----------



## shesulsa

High five, Scout - that's me too.  Kewl, huh?


----------



## Scout_379

> High five, Scout - that's me too. Kewl, huh?


*returns high five*
Its all about the peace.


----------



## Chronuss

*Cougar/Mountain Lion/Puma ~ The Puma spirit represents power, grace and stealth in darkness, but its real power lies in the silence of its eerie, unblinking stare that seems to bore deep into one's soul. This teaching can help us to discover the benefits of concentration, deep contemplation and prayer. As we peer into the darkness of the unknown to feel its power, we can be guided by our puma friend to the light on the other side. The puma is extremely quiet during the hunt. It knows when to be invisible and when to make its awesome presence known. Silence is its sword and power. Silence is highly respected among American Indians and is seen as a holy state of consciousness as we quietly behold the grace and glory of the Creator. It is said that silence speaks words of the Great Mystery. When the student is ready, the puma teacher may bring knowledge of this powerful medicine. Cougar/Mountain Lion/Puma's Wisdom Includes: 
Using leadership power wisely and without ego
Balancing power, intention, strength
Gaining self-confidence 
Freedom from guilt
Cunning*

hmm...


----------



## Chronuss

...surprised that anyone hasn't commented on this one...where, oh where, did the Owl go.   :wink2:


----------



## KenpoTess

The owl thinks the mouse had best quit staring into space and start focusing.............


----------

